# DS #DSi 0074: Art Academy (Europe)



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6432^^


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 10, 2010)

Does this require a DSi to play it, or can I play it on my DS Lite?


----------



## sazzywoo (Aug 10, 2010)

Yayyyyyyy! An english version been playing the japanese one for 2months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess this is part of Nintendo's 10% quota for good games for the year & it's back to 90% shovelware. I guess its down to some serious apple & pear scribbling


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 10, 2010)

what is the dsi feature?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 10, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Does this require a DSi to play it, or can I play it on my DS Lite?


this is just DSi enhanced game
you can use your lite to play it 
but you will never be able to utilise the dsi features

hmmmmmm... art academy... seems like one of the recent J game
downloading.. will find out in a short while


EDIT: yeah, confirmed its one of the j game


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Clookster (Aug 10, 2010)

This is such a beautiful game!


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2010)

really interested in testing this! Too bad I can't find it yet >_


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 10, 2010)

I guess the DSi enhanced features would be exporting images you've drawn to the SD slot, making it actually worth buying this game.


----------



## Clookster (Aug 10, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I guess the DSi enhanced features would be exporting images you've drawn to the SD slot...



That's wrong. How old are you? Why can't you look that up yourself at Nintendo's webpage?

http://nintendo.co.uk/


----------



## mickmick (Aug 10, 2010)

same as the JP version, I can't save the game as it seems to stay on the saving screen forever...
no patch for this either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame


----------



## berlinka (Aug 10, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No YOU are wrong, for your ridiculous almost insulting comment. How old are YOU actually?


----------



## Clookster (Aug 10, 2010)

You can't save to your SD card with the retail version of this game, even with a DSi. Look it up. You can only save to your SD card with the DSiWare version. Simply READ.


----------



## mickmick (Aug 10, 2010)

can't save my game period - locks up in an endless loop


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 10, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you at least know where I was guessing from then?
I had the natural assumption that since it was a DSi enhanced title, it might offer SD picture saving like the DSiWare title.

Or are my GUESSES just not good enough for you?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 10, 2010)

i guess he got a little excited there... cant blame him, some on gbatemp (experienced) even like to comment harshly

Art and Touch Screen is a perfect fit and a great activity for kids... definitely get this if u have kids (like rayder's friend)


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I think it's lame ONLY the dsiware version can save to SD, it's wierd they released a retail game as a demo cause I'll prob buy the dsiware version if it's worth it


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 10, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Well I think it's lame ONLY the dsiware version can save to SD, it's wierd they released a retail game as a demo cause I'll prob buy the dsiware version if it's worth it


Same, if it's true that you can't export images from the retail version, there's no chance I'll buy it.
I'll just continue to use Phidias instead.


----------



## Clookster (Aug 10, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Well I think it's lame ONLY the dsiware version can save to SD, it's wierd they released a retail game as a demo cause I'll prob buy the dsiware version if it's worth it



Me too! And you only need one of the two semesters of the DSiWare version, because the lectures are all in the retail version.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 10, 2010)

This game, like the (J) version, requires an 8MB save to work, hence why some people are having problems saving...


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 10, 2010)

my mom wants this on her acekard2i.. but ive heard it hangs on R4 and AK2i.. is this true and if so, is there a fix out for it yet?

thanks


----------



## nico445 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> my mom wants this on her acekard2i.. but ive heard it hangs on R4 and AK2i.. is this true and if so, is there a fix out for it yet?
> 
> thanks


works on a acekard 2.1 with akaio 1.7.1 also on the supercard ds one i and supercard ds two


----------



## MG4M3R (Aug 10, 2010)

In the end, I will stick with the DSiWare version.

I was worried when they announced the retail version, because I spent a lot of money buying both Seasons on the DSi and then Season 2 on DSiXL.

How nice that in the end I invested in the best version.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 10, 2010)

So in the long run, the DSiWare version has better software capabilities, and the retail version has more content to teach you with, hmm...

Honestly though, the lack of picture exporting in the retail version seals it for me.


----------



## ChrisRX (Aug 10, 2010)

It started fine with Wood R4 1.11 but when trying to save after that part the game crashes with a black screen.  I have an 8MB savefile selected so that shouldn't be the issue.
Edit:  If I don't save at that point the game crashes after drawing the shading.  I guess we'll have to wait for a patch


----------



## pjmorie (Aug 10, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> It started fine with Wood R4 1.11 but when trying to save after that part the game crashes with a black screen.  I have an 8MB savefile selected so that shouldn't be the issue.
> Edit:  If I don't save at that point the game crashes after drawing the shading.  I guess we'll have to wait for a patch



Same thing happing for me using AK2i with AKAIO 1.7.1 and 8M Save file (save type set to 64M in rom properties to generate an 8Mega Byte save file)


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 10, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks m8.. updated her akaio from 1.7 to 1.7.1 and it now works... only thing is.. i clicked reference picture when doing free draw.. and it froze


----------



## nico445 (Aug 10, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, installed it on my sisters acekard and it got past the first save screen so i assumed it worked. but she complained too that it freezes all the time


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks though nico445...atleast it starts and can mess on it until a patch/fix comes out.. i appreciate the heads up.. thanks

does anyone know if there is a loader like wood that can be used on the R4 SDHC please as my bro would like to know?

thanks


----------



## ChrisRX (Aug 10, 2010)

Has anyone got the patch from the japanese release (Eigokoro Kyoushitsu) to try?  The link doesn't seem to work any more


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Aug 10, 2010)

Uhuhu...
I was waiting for this...

(I bought the first one, and I planned to buy the second, yet, when I read that both will be released as a retail release, I immediately waited for the dump.)


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 10, 2010)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the patch from the japanese release (Eigokoro Kyoushitsu) to try?  The link doesn't seem to work any more



is there a patch to stop it freezing then?

will this game work fine on my cyclods?


----------



## Goli (Aug 10, 2010)

*sigh*
I hope the M3 team actually fix this one, I want to play it so badly!


----------



## Jason5877 (Aug 10, 2010)

the jp rom has got english files inside it change all the files that are like this (newscript-en) to (newscript-jp) but delete the original (newscript-jp) file and do the same with bmp files then repack the rom and it will be english but the script is not spaced properly, ive just done it to the jp rom and can play it in english now but cant post it on here


also its not freezing now and saves


----------



## mickmick (Aug 10, 2010)

I bit the bullet and bought it last night from the DSi Store - worth it


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 11, 2010)

Let's enjoy this games!


----------



## dan80315 (Aug 11, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Let's enjoy this games!


Can you stop posting those sh**ty useless posts nobody cares about? I'm starting to think the comment about you being a young kid might be true.

Anyway, I can vouch for the random freezes. They mostly happen when saving/loading.


----------



## BudFern (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks fun, but froze when I tried to save on the M3 Zero card.  Hopefully this can be fixed while the game is still new.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 11, 2010)

just wondering if there is a fix for this game yet, I know it uses 8mb save files and mine is 8mb but it still freezes when I go to the next lesson or something like that.

I like Jason5877's idea about swapping the jp files with en but I wanted to know if there was a working patch because I am enjoying this game, btw I use Original R4 with Wood Firmware 1.11 on a DS Lite.


----------



## Kiekoes (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool game, very much features and it really learns you to draw and be an artist!


----------



## takeshi10123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Does this work on SuperCard DSONEi


----------



## hiello (Aug 11, 2010)

I have found a patched on this game. I tried it out and it works perfectly on R4 Wood V 1.11.

But I'm not sure it works on other gaming carts as it was just uploaded today.

If you want the link, Give me an shout and I'll send you a private message.

BTW. Please give feedback for this patch on which gaming carts works fine.

Credits to Kiekoes for making the patch for this game!


----------



## agentm (Aug 11, 2010)

hiello said:
			
		

> I have found a patched on this game. I tried it out and it works perfectly on R4 Wood V 1.11.
> 
> But I'm not sure it works on other gaming carts as it was just uploaded today.
> 
> ...



That is the JAP version of 'Art Academy: First Semester' with English text pre-patched. On Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7.1, the in-game text does not resolve 100% correctly (missing some punctuation, incomplete sentences on screen) but it doesn't hang like the EUR version.


----------



## sazzywoo (Aug 11, 2010)

At last :lol this art academy first semester patched version works!!! on my DSi XL R4i i can get past that bloody apple drawing & save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess its the pear next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks to Kiekoes for all the techy geeky stuff that i haven't got a clue about


----------



## mrwout (Aug 11, 2010)

The patch also works for M3i Zero with latest Sakura, but the text from the (extremely irritating) tutorial doesn't align properly. But that's no big deal though.


----------



## Goli (Aug 11, 2010)

mrwout said:
			
		

> The patch also works for M3i Zero with latest Sakura, but the text from the (extremely irritating) tutorial doesn't align properly. But that's no big deal though.


Have you tried making a picture in free paint mode and the seeing it on your gallery?
If I do that it says my save file is corrupt.


----------



## mrwout (Aug 12, 2010)

Haven't tried that, but when I restarted the game I also got the save file corrupted message. So that must be the same issue.


----------



## woffi63 (Aug 12, 2010)

Free drawing and saving with 64Mbit sav.file work with Ak2i and Akaio 1.7.1, but saving during the lesson with the apple give me two black screens.


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 12, 2010)

sazzywoo said:
			
		

> At last :lol this art academy first semester patched version works!!! on my DSi XL R4i i can get past that bloody apple drawing & save
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is this the patched Eur version of this game or the patched jap version you are talking about?

if its the euro one.. where did you get the patch please?

thanks


----------



## Goli (Aug 12, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> sazzywoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The supossedly fixed version is the japanese version with swapped english files.


----------



## ChrisRX (Aug 12, 2010)

As the original patch wasn't available I tried generating the patch from the original and patched japanese version and then applying it to the EU version.  It just shows a white screen.  Same happens if I extract the files with DSLazy and create a patch from the changed ARM9.bin  So I guess another patch is needed


----------



## megatron_lives (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm having saving problems on supercard DSone. I can save my lesson progress no problem, but if I save a third picture to the gallery and then go to view the gallery, a message displays the save data is corrupted and will be deleted. It then deletes sometimes just one picture. I've tried all the varieties of saver to select with no resolution.

Anyone else notice this with DSOne - I'm sure I'm on the latest firmware SP4.


----------



## Ollibolli V2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Works perfect on my Supercard DSTwo in clean mode!

But i also need a patch for the CycloDS Evolution!


----------



## snowfcukinwhite (Aug 12, 2010)

hello hello

anyone tried the clean rom with wood r4 1.11 ? is it works ?


----------



## Brocktree (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah it works with wood r4 1.11 however random black screens at times.


----------



## snowfcukinwhite (Aug 12, 2010)

ow thx 4 the reply,  i hope yellow goblin will include this game in the next update wood r4, pretty plz.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 12, 2010)

Short on time so sifting through the backlog isn't an option, does this work on Cyclo DS Evo yet? I'm running 1.59 Stable. Incidentally, aside from b.0whatever, is there any new firmware I need to be aware of?


----------



## Inunah (Aug 12, 2010)

So if I want to try this game, I should go for the Japanese version for now?


----------



## guinness (Aug 12, 2010)

Using Wood R4 1.11 with clean rom, I got black screens after drawing the apple.
Created my own 8MB save file by opening command prompt, and typing: 

fsutil file createnew c:\artacademy.nds.sav 8388608

and now all works fine.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 12, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> Using Wood R4 1.11 with clean rom, I got black screens after drawing the apple.
> Created my own 8MB save file by opening command prompt, and typing:
> 
> fsutil file createnew c:\artacademy.nds.sav 8388608
> ...


If you let wood R4 create the save, then you can get past black screen by picking Save and Continue, but then it freezes on the next tutorial level.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> Using Wood R4 1.11 with clean rom, I got black screens after drawing the apple.
> Created my own 8MB save file by opening command prompt, and typing:
> 
> fsutil file createnew c:\artacademy.nds.sav 8388608
> ...


You, my friend, are the greatest human being in the world, great solution, how'd you figure it out?


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> guinness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My question is how are you supposed to open the command prompt?
Or can we just use the save from the Jap version?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you running windows xp/vista etc?

If windows, (XP) open the start menu and to the right it should say "run"
then open that then type "cmd" in the space provided then the command prompt will be up and type 
fsutil file createnew c:\artacademy.nds.sav 8388608

if Vista/ windows 7 open the start menu and type run then follow the steps for XP


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Alrighty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But my question about the Jap version's Save still stands.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS for the Jap versions save, I'm not sure as I never played the Jap version, sorry.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> AS for the Jap versions save, I'm not sure as I never played the Jap version, sorry.


So far, using the Jap version's save with the E ROM is working as perfectly as the command prompt way.
...........Or not.


Blaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Any way of using the Jap version's save with the E ROM without freezes or black screens?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

hmm, I continued playing whilst using the CMD save file and it froze after doing the shading of the apple.


----------



## ChrisRX (Aug 13, 2010)

Creating a save file with fsutil allows me to save consistintly but doesn't stop it from freezing when loading


----------



## Maxkhoon (Aug 13, 2010)

if it helps, here is the 8mb sav with all lessons unlocked :-)

http://www.mediafire.com/?273c3bdjpc8jrvy

of course included this awesome software that can extract your creations/your drawings out of your sav,

http://www.mediafire.com/?fpp8p7aez5ebevx


----------



## Ollibolli V2 (Aug 13, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> if it helps, here is the 8mb sav with all lessons unlocked :-)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?273c3bdjpc8jrvy



Thank you very much, maybe with this savegame the game starts on several Flashcards, which makes troubles before...

For all, who have Freeze-Problems after the 1. lesson, 1. level, here is a small solution:

After you painted the stamp of the apple, and before the 1. lesson, 2. level beginns (where the game normally freezed), you have to press VEEEEERY FAST "Save and continue" and "Yes"!
After that, the game saves as normal and you come in lesson 1, level 2!
In lesson 1, level 2, please save the game again, and you can load it as usual!;-)
Tested with CycloDS Evolution!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 13, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> works on a acekard 2.1 with akaio 1.7.1 also on the supercard ds one i and *supercard ds two*
> QUOTE(Ollibolli V2 @ Aug 12 2010, 10:50 AM) Works perfect on my Supercard DSTwo in clean mode!


???? - That's weird - I can't get it to work quite right on my DSTwo - Although the game runs & I can do the lessons, each time I start up & select a save position to either continue lessons or to view gallery - it comes up with 'sav file is corrupt' message & I've tried it in both patch and clean modes..... could it be due to the save size ?? - if so how do I get an 8Mb sav


----------



## Inunah (Aug 13, 2010)

Maxkhoon said:
			
		

> of course included this awesome software that can extract your creations/your drawings out of your sav,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fpp8p7aez5ebevx


I was just about to ask about a program that does that.

Tried it with my .nds.sav file, it didn't work, so I'm guessing .sav and .SAV only?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Maxkhoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, .nds.sav works did it for mine, here go to this topic:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=248071&hl=


----------



## lollett (Aug 14, 2010)

Can somebody repost the unlocked save as mediafire download doesn't seem to be working.

Thanks!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 14, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well - I've downloaded that 8Mb save file (in a few posts above) & 'Cleared data' from within the game so that I start from scratch) - Now it's saving with no problems at all 

- so I'm guessing it IS something to do with the sav file made by SCTwo is not being big enough, so I don't know how PharoahVizier sav worked OK while mine didn't


----------



## bumjeans (Aug 15, 2010)

Tried that save and yes it works but the game still crashes now and again.  Looks awesome though! Love the sound of sketching with a pencil, especially through headphones.


----------



## Twilight Prince (Aug 15, 2010)

Can sum1 help me with this game. I have an Ak2i usin AKAIO 1.7 and when I try to play the game it says somethin bout the save file not bein accessible i think. I read through this topic n every1 else seems 2 be able to atleast start the game yet nothin is workin for me. Any ideas?

ok got it working but now it freezes after drawing the circle in lesson 1 :S


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 15, 2010)

bumjeans said:
			
		

> Tried that save and yes it works but the game still crashes now and again.What card are youusing - it seems that depending on the card used depends on how successful it is
> QUOTE(Twilight Prince @ Aug 15 2010, 06:16 PM) Can sum1 help me with this game. I have an Ak2i usin AKAIO 1.7 and when I try to play the game it says somethin bout the save file not bein accessible i think.


What size is your 'sav' file - it may be that AKAIO is creating a small sav file & it's that which is causing a problem. (oh & is that AKAIO 1.7 or meant to be AKAIO 1.7.1 ??)


----------



## bumjeans (Aug 16, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> bumjeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using the original R4 with Wood 1.11.

So whats this about the fixed japanese version with eng text? Do I lose out on anything compared to the eur version?


----------



## Twilight Prince (Aug 16, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> bumjeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I updated to AKAIO 1.7.1 and am currently using the 8mb sav file available on this thread and the game works fine except that it freezes during the lesson at random points. I have no idea how to prevent it from freezing so I can play the game without having to continually restart the game. Help is much appreciated


----------



## jvt777 (Aug 16, 2010)

Already a patch for m3 sakura (M28)(latest version)?


----------



## Sycoraxic98 (Aug 16, 2010)

Twilight Prince said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The same problem. Can anyone help me?


----------



## bumjeans (Aug 17, 2010)

New Wood 1.12, this game now works perfectly! No crashes as yet


----------



## Twilight Prince (Aug 18, 2010)

Still no replies with regards to constant freezing on Ak2i running AKAIO 1.7.1. Anybody???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Twilight Prince said:
			
		

> Still no replies with regards to constant freezing on Ak2i running AKAIO 1.7.1. Anybody???



It probably needs an updated loader.  Basically, you'll have to wait til the AKAIO team gets a chance to fix it.


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

I need help. I have now the 8MB savegame downloaded and it saves ok. But when I try to load it says that the "file is corrupted". I use M3 Sakura or I can use M3DS Real firmware.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol i could make a patch
but im not that nice


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

pls try it at least hero!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

PGPG said:
			
		

> pls try it at least hero!



lol
the data is already done
i just cant be bothered to make it into a patch


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Is this then a patch which solves all problems? A full patch?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

PGPG said:
			
		

> Is this then a patch which solves all problems? A full patch?



yes a full patch lol
can u get a half patch?

but like i said i cant be bothered to make into a patch


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> PGPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With which language do you program the patcher? If you program it.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

PGPG said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i just use IPS


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

good luck. hope it's working fine


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

PGPG said:
			
		

> good luck. hope it's working fine



lol it is working fine
it was working fine not long after i got it


----------



## PGPG (Aug 18, 2010)

so the first question (sorry about them if it nerv you)

when will it be released?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 18, 2010)

PGPG said:
			
		

> so the first question (sorry about them if it nerv you)
> 
> when will it be released?



never lol
like i said i cant be bothered to make it into a patch

the data is applied to DSTT firmware


----------



## tinokun (Aug 18, 2010)

What about the hex addresses/values? Can't you post them?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I guess the DSi enhanced features would be exporting images you've drawn to the SD slot, making it actually worth buying this game.



You are correct mistar.
Well, the exporting images part. It only exports it to the System Memory, but you can move the picture into the SD card slot after!


Great art app. Bought the second one along time ago from the DSi Ware shop


----------



## Ninja13 (Aug 19, 2010)

any patch coming for m3 real?


----------



## Ollibolli V2 (Aug 25, 2010)

On CycloDS Evolution, the game works without any problems with the following Firmware:

http://filetrip.net/f12193-CycloDS-Evoluti...rmware-B-4.html


----------



## Twilight Prince (Aug 26, 2010)

Still no news for Acekard 2i then


----------



## Totoro49 (Aug 26, 2010)

Twilight Prince said:
			
		

> Still no news for Acekard 2i then



I feel your pain, I'm fed up of being harassed by my girlfriend for it to work. Quite a few of the other cards have had updates recently so surely shouldn't be long for an AKAIO update now.


----------



## Twilight Prince (Aug 27, 2010)

Totoro49 said:
			
		

> Twilight Prince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I jus want a casual game to play when I'm not grinding on DQ9. Hopefully summin is released soon tho.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 23, 2010)

any1 has a patch yet?


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 23, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> any1 has a patch yet?


What cart are you using?


----------



## Fluto (Sep 23, 2010)

acekard 2i
akaio


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 23, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> acekard 2i
> akaio


Not sure, but try the japanese rom with an english translation.


----------



## xdf (Oct 19, 2010)

Game doesnt crash now on acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 but i just went into the gallery (had 3 pictures in there) and got the 'data is corrupt, deleting' message and it deleted 2 of the pictures.  Shame, i liked that tree


----------



## figos (Nov 5, 2010)

The same thing happened to me. Every picture saved during or after the lessons becomes corrupted. Only the Free Drawing Pictures save properly.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 16, 2011)

Why isn't there a USA dump of this game yet?

Also, is there any way to import a photo I've taken on another camera, or downloaded from the internet, to use as a reference? Or are we still forced to take a photo of it with the DSi camera?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, mods, please merge posts.


----------

